# Vostok Amphibia Ministry Case - Slight Issue/question



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I seem to have been wearing this a fair bit recently - it works fine & keeps good time but can't be manually wound  It's no big issue though as it'll wind on the rotor without a problem. Just to satisfy my curiosity though I opened it up today just to see if there was anything obviously amiss with the movement & found this Vostok Europe rotor fitted. Is this normal or is it a sign that the watch has been tinkered with in the past? None of the Amphibia's I've owned in the past have have had this type of rotor fitted - they've all been plain steel. Nothing wrong with the watch (other than the hand winding issue) I'm just curious really


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Looks like its had a rotor swap to me.*


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh and they normaly hand wind as well.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmm... this was my watch which I sold to you. Did it have the winding problem when it got to you or did it go wrong afterwards? Sounds like a problem with the keyless works.

I've seen the Vostok Europe rotor a couple of times on normal Vostoks. I couldn't say for sure whether it had been swapped or it came from the factory like that.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

pauluspaolo said:


> I seem to have been wearing this a fair bit recently - it works fine & keeps good time but can't be manually wound  It's no big issue though as it'll wind on the rotor without a problem. Just to satisfy my curiosity though I opened it up today just to see if there was anything obviously amiss with the movement & found this Vostok Europe rotor fitted. Is this normal or is it a sign that the watch has been tinkered with in the past? None of the Amphibia's I've owned in the past have have had this type of rotor fitted - they've all been plain steel. Nothing wrong with the watch (other than the hand winding issue) I'm just curious really


i dont know if this is your first vostok, but hopefully you know that they are a right bugger to wind and their is a definite knack to winding them


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had plenty of Vostoks in the past & they've all been fine to hand wind though the wobbly crown doesn't help admittedly.

For Lampoc - the watch was like this when it arrived & I'm really very happy to use the watch as an auto only (just like the Seiko 7s26 movement)


----------

